# Apron



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2013)

My Son and Daughter in Law got me this apron for cooking outdoors! Love it!!!


----------



## Addie (Dec 26, 2013)

You look so dashing in it. You can cook for me anytime with that apron on. Inside or outside.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 26, 2013)

hmmm, that begs one to ask...
Wouldn't a camouflage cooking apron have lots of food stains on it? Maybe a charcoal smudge or two?


Nice present. The monogram is a nice touch.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2013)

I love it!

By the way, you look so much like my late husband it's shocking in a good way. *Great Beard!* You do a beautiful job keeping it in check, as he did.......very nice indeed!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 26, 2013)

You can safely cook bacon      except  I wouldn't really want it to get spattered up.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't know how it looks. It's camoflaged and I can't see it.

Ha! I like it!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2014)

Gasp!!  Paymaster IS Santa!!!

Nice apron!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 1, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gasp!! Paymaster IS Santa!!!
> 
> Nice apron!


 


Thanks Y'all.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 18, 2015)

Of course Santa get's presents. 

I'll just never understand how he can eat all those cookies and milk in one night? 

Only 129 days until Christmas. 

If you want it more precise then Christmas Countdown! Santa's "Days to Christmas 2015" Clock


Paymaster, How's that nice apron holding up? 

Got any good Q stains on it?


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 18, 2015)

It is fine, and I have had to wash it a few times.


----------

